# Genetic Translocation



## Nina1 (Mar 18, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I'm new here, but about to start 3rd ICSI attempt. No previous children, but a very early m/c a year and a half ago. My partner has a balanced genetic translocation, discovered a few years back. His sister had a series of miscarriages, was tested, discovered the translocation, and as a result of this my partner was subsequently tested. She has gone on to have 2 children naturally.

My question is:

In your experience, does a translocation affect conception in a different way if it's the man, through his sperm, that carries it instead of the woman? Are we less likely to conceive compared to my partner's sister?

Thank you in advance!

Nina1


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dera Nina,

I am currently involved in DNA fragmentation research and the data are sometimes confusing. Male DNA damage appears to be an indicator of likely failure but then again there are some pregnancies from men with this problem. A DNA problem on either side is generally not good news.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Nina1 said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> I'm new here, but about to start 3rd ICSI attempt. No previous children, but a very early m/c a year and a half ago. My partner has a balanced genetic translocation, discovered a few years back. His sister had a series of miscarriages, was tested, discovered the translocation, and as a result of this my partner was subsequently tested. She has gone on to have 2 children naturally.
> 
> ...


----------

